# P0411 Code (Chevy Cobalt)



## Labarr15

Hi, I have a 2006 Chevy Cobalt LS Sedan.

I am getting this P0411 message.. I have had the Secondary Air injection check valve ( taking of another cobalt ) AND pump replaced and they light is still on displaying the same message even after i reset the computer.. What are your thoughts?
thanks
labarr15


----------



## kjms1

all codes have a diagnoses tree that you have to follow to figure out what is wrong .. you can guess and replace parts if you want to waste money or follow the tree testing and figure out what it is

a bad valve will cause the pump to go bad ... and replacing it with a used unit isnt the smartest idea may be the cheapest but not the smartest ... unless you are *100%* sure the used one is good

my problem is i dont have the diagnosing tree to look at and walk you thru it ... i know you can go to the library an get a copy of it


----------



## kjms1

found this may help you
http://www.sandyblogs.com/cgi-bin/mt/mt-search.cgi?search=P0411&IncludeBlogs=10&limit=20

Replace A.I.R manifoldÂ .... Don't replace A.I.R. pump and related parts.


----------



## Labarr15

I did find a fuse that was blown, and it did go to the air pump so i changed that and now im waiting to see if the light goes off.


----------



## Labarr15

I am just wondering.. we changed the fuse on Tuesday. how long does it take for the check engine light to go off if we did fix the problem. I read that i need like 3 full cycles..
what r ur thoughts?
thanks


----------



## wolfen1086

The light may or may not go out on its won, Chevy computers store codes until they are cleared out with a code reader, I'd say go to a parts store and have them clear the code and then see how long it takes for it to come back on, if it even does.


----------



## Labarr15

wolfen1086 said:


> The light may or may not go out on its won, Chevy computers store codes until they are cleared out with a code reader, I'd say go to a parts store and have them clear the code and then see how long it takes for it to come back on, if it even does.


I just went to AutoZone and they checked the code and i asked them to clear it, but they told me they couldnt do it.. O well my buddy has a code reader and hell do it
Thanks!
Ill post here again when either the light goes on, or after 2 weeks.


----------



## wolfen1086

If it stays off for more than a week you fixed it 
If ya were around here I'd say bring it by and I'd clear it for ya, there's a way to do it without a code reader, but I'm not sure if Cobalt does that, I'd have to physically look under the hood, and at the fuse box


----------



## bruiser

I can tell you two ways to turn the SES light off. Disconnect the battery for about 20 minutes, or the easy way is to pull the PCM fuse for about 5 minutes. Of course if you have a code reader or scan tool, you can do it with them.


----------



## wolfen1086

bruiser said:


> I can tell you two ways to turn the SES light off. Disconnect the battery for about 20 minutes, or the easy way is to pull the PCM fuse for about 5 minutes. Of course if you have a code reader or scan tool, you can do it with them.


You mean GM went back to the old ways and took the memory battery out of the new computers?


----------



## Labarr15

OK so the light went back on... What should i do now ><


----------



## Wrench97

You need to use a higher end scan tool that allows diagnostic testing so you can command the pump on and check what reading the flow sensor is giving, there is a relay and fuses in the circuit but without the ability to tell the ecm to send the on command it's hard to tell what actually happening, there is still a good possibility the replacement pump is bad or seized from sitting in a salvage yard exposed.


----------



## Labarr15

What if i cant get access to a high end scan tool.. is there any other thing i can look for/do..
And When I first started this thread and before i reset it AFTER i changed the fuse, but BEFORE i reset the check engine light the code was 4011 but it also said Pending.. so does this mean that i cleared the code out the was on but when i come back on it is the code that was pending and that i just need to reset it again? The people who i bought this car from are very stubborn and I will not take it to a deal and pay out of my pocket. its a long story, but ill leave it as that..
But please dont give up on me!!! i bought this car back in earlier june and to this day the error is still there..


----------



## kjms1

there are 2 things you can do when the light comes on and sets a code to memory 

You can clear the code and see if it comes back or do repairs and clear the code and see if that fixed it
If you clear the code and it comes back it is NOT fixed yet

you dont have to take it to the dealership ... there are a ton of independents repair shops that are totally capable of doing the repairs


----------



## Wrench97

A code that's pending will not command the check engine light on, a pending code is one that did not appear to respond to the ecm once or twice it normally takes 3 hits to turn it from pending to active and lite the MIL


----------



## Labarr15

Ok thanks.
But today i checked the fuse that i changed out and it is blown again.. I have been reading on this federal emissions defect warranty stuff and will this cover my problem?


----------



## Wrench97

5 years, 50.000 miles I believe it is.


----------



## Labarr15

wrench97 said:


> 5 years, 50.000 miles I believe it is.


so its an 06, with 35k miles.. but it is a salvage vehicle. because its salvage, does this still apply?
thanls


----------



## Wrench97

Good question, probably best to ask the dealer.


----------



## Cattman

I know this is an old thread but my 2008 Cobalt is having the same issue of blowing the secondary air injection fuse. I was wondering what Labarr15 had done to repair this issue. Thanks


----------



## Cattman

What was the final fix for this problem. I am having same issue with 2008 Cobalt


----------

